# The flies are bad...Homemade Fly Spray Recipe?



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

The flies are really bad this year. Does anyone have a good homemade fly spray recipe?

Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

There isn't any natural fly spray with will work for several days like the chemical ones. The homemade ones need to be reapplied every day or twice a day. They don't kill flies, they just repel. Here are several recipes.

*Spray 1*
1 gallon water
1/2 C Murphy Oil Soap
1/4 C vinegar
Spray generously.

*Spray 2*
1/3 cup blue dawn dish soap
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1 cup water

*Spray 3*
1 quart Raw Apple Cider Vinegar 
20 drops rosemary essential oil
20 drops melaleuca essential oil
20 drops lavender esssential oi

*Spray 4*
6 caps full of Skin so Soft
1 cup white vinegar
A good squirt of Ivory liquid soap
Fill the rest of a 32oz spray bottle with water.

*Spray 5*
4 oz Skin So Soft
1 oz citronella oil
12 oz vinegar
12 oz water 
Mix all together and it lasts as long as any of the expensive ones do.

*Spray 6*
1 cup water
1 cup Avon Skin So Soft Bath Oil
2 cups vinegar
1 tbs. Eucalyptus oil (found in health food stores)
Optional: few tablespoons of citronella oil. 
Shake spray bottle well before spraying on horse, human or dog

*REPELLANT* No idea if they are still in business...
Made by Shaklee - BASIC H. You can use it to spray areas where flies breed or congregate, once they have been misted, they can't fly anymore and die. They hate it, and will not bother or bite horses who have been sprayed with it. You can make a diluted spray with 5-7 parts water and one part basic H . You can adjust the mixture to suit your area, but the concentration is plenty strong. You can also use to bathe your horses, yourself and your tack too. PH is in the range of human and horse skin, so it is great for sensitive skinned horses and people. No yucky smell either. Try it once and you will NEVER buy another fly repellent .
You can purchase off the Shaklee website, or from a member or distributor. Buy a gallon- makes about 7 gallons of fly spray and will cost you about 30$.

*Spray 7*
2 cups light mineral oil
1/2 cup lemon juice
2 tsp. citronella oil
2 tsp. eucalyptus essential oil
2 tsp. lemon dish soap
Mix, add to spray bottle. Attracts dust, don't use before shows.

*Spray 8*
18 oz white vinegar
2 Tbsp dish washing soap.
Mix in a 20 oz spray bottle and shake gently until well blended. You may add water to dilute. Spray liberally.

*Spray 9*
Mix 3 parts water to 1 part Avon's skin-so-soft in a spray bottle.
Spray liberally.

*Spray 10*
2 cups white vinegar
1 cup Avon Skin So Soft (Bath oil)
1 cup water
1 tablespoon eucalyptus oil

*Spray 11*
This spray attracts dust. So don't use it before
a show.
500m. (2 cups) light mineral oil
125ml (1/2 cup) lemon juice
10ml (2 tsp.) citronella oil
10ml eucalyptus oil
10ml lemon dish detergent
optional 125ml glycerin
Mix in a spray bottle and spray away.

*Spray 12*
1 oz. Citronella Oil
2 oz. Skin-So-Soft or Coat-So-Soft
1 Cup Cider Vinegar
1 cup Water
Mix in a 20 oz. spray bottle.

*Spray 13*
You can mix seven parts water with one part citronella as a fly spray. Mix it four parts water to one part citronella during the worst of the fly season.

*Spray 14*
You can take a bottle and fill it with white vinegar and two tablespoons of dish soap. Add water if you wish to dilute it a little. Shake and spray it on for a nice and very cheap fly spray.

*Spray 15*
15 oz water
5 oz commercial fly spray ( any brand)
5 oz vinegar
2 oz vegetable oil
2 oz green Dawn dish soap
Mix and use. All natural and will not harm coat.

*Spray 16*
Pour six caps full of Skin-So-Soft in a 20 ounce spray bottle, and fill the rest with water. Shake and spray.

*Spray 17*
1 gallon apple cider vinegar
1-4 teaspoons citronella essential oil (depending on how bad the flies are, and it has to be the essential oils!)

*Spray 18*
1 pint water
1 pint citronella lamp oil (or plain lamp oil, or vegetable oil)
1 tsp citronella essential oil (or 2 tsp if using plain oil as a base)
1 tsp pennyroyal essential oil
½ tsp cassia (cinnamon) essential oil
½ tsp lavender essential oil
1/2 tsp eucalyptus essential oil
A squirt (probably ¼ tsp) Dawn dishwashing detergent.

Mix it up in a plastic bottle, and use in a 
hand sprayer as needed. Shake occasionally during use to
emulsify.

*Fly relief*
If anyone has problems with flies in the barn, try filling a quart jar with this mixture.
3 cups of water
¼ (one quarter) cup sugar
¼ (one quarter) cup white vinegar
Mix, punch holes in the lid, and set it where needed.

Or tack Bounce dryer sheets here and there and keep some in your back pocket.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Is one of these recipes the best?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2014. You'll probably just have to start trying them.


----------

